
Ask HN: Do you keep a journal of ideas? - dayve
How do you take note of interesting ideas you&#x27;d like to try out?
======
MichaelKovacs
I use Trello. Find just creating a spot for ideas (mine is actually called
"random Ideas" and most are awful ideas I'm sure) in whatever tool you already
use is the easiest way to get them down somewhere.

------
bryanrasmussen
I keep two documents:

Projects - for all sorts of stuff that can be anything from little one page
apps, t-shirts, art projects, do X but for Y (like do this thing somebody did
for US states but for European Countries), slogans to print on beer mugs -
whatever.

Serious Projects - anything that will take several months of sustained
development to be able to make an MVP and will require funding of some sort.

They're just on google drive, I figure if I get an idea on the bus and it
can't last til I get somewhere to enter it in my projects document, it isn't a
worthwhile idea.

------
eswat
I’ve been maintaining a simple text file with project ideas for the last 3+
years. It’s accessible from all devices I use. Each idea has a headline and
three bullet points describing what it is.

~~~
a-saleh
How do you make it accessible from all devices you use?

~~~
eswat
It’s on Dropbox so I just use whatever apps can access it, specifically I use
1Writer for iOS on mobile.

------
ponyous
I use notes and create a new one every time I have a new idea. They are all in
a note group "Ideas". Every few months I review it and put it in an excel
where I rate it based on joy, roi, time needed, ... and if I feel like it I
execute the top rated one.

------
AKhoo
Absolutely. I come up with a lot of crappy ideas, but there's usually
something worth exploring every now and then.

(1) I have an asana project called Ideas. Each task is an idea. I've set up a
workflow where I can just send an email to the Asana project inbox and a task
gets created. I've kept up this practice for more than a year and I have
almost 300 ideas I've logged.

(2) Whenever I think 'alright, I want to work on a new side project', I go
through the list of ideas and categorize them. A ton get categorized as trash,
and a very small number get categorized as worth moving into customer
discovery and validation.

------
natmaka
I use Emacs Org mode [https://orgmode.org/](https://orgmode.org/)

~~~
sgillen
Me too. I keep trying different things (notion, bear, Evernote etc etc) and
always find myself coming back to emacs.

------
avichalp
Yes, I keep a small notebook with me all the time. I jot down small flashes of
insights and a-ha moments in it. Then I timely review them. I discard some
that doesn't make sense anymore; improve upon the remaining and congregate
them in Notion.

------
samrohn
Yes. I use google keep for keeping interesting ideas. I also have one card
created per month to note down important lessons I learned that month
personally and professionally.

------
Adamantcheese
I've got a little notebook of things I write down. Had to spend that mandatory
college cash on something. It's got a little band to keep it closed and one of
those built-in cloth bookmarks.

------
digital_voodoo
Yes. I was using a bunch of tools to do so: Google Keep, Simplenote, Trello.
Currently switching to Notion.

------
rtcoms
Google Keep is what I use

------
k4ch0w
Yes I do. I keep it in notion or random .txt files.

------
quickthrower2
todo.txt in Dropbox root folder. Windows notepad as an editor.

